# Oriana



## MarchSkipper

A maximum card ,

- Solomon Islands : SS "ORIANA " ( 1959) . 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Oriana_(1959)

First Day of Issue - 200 years anniversary of Lloyd's List ( a newspaper devoted to shipping news. In particular it records the movements of ocean going vessels and marine news of casualties, ‘speakings’ and other events involving individual vessels. )


Postmark : FDI 21 APR 84 SOLOMON ISLANDS 


Ship's photograph by Beken & Son, Cowes. Printed in Great Britain by J. Arthur Dixon


----------



## trotterdotpom

Interesting photo, but a curious post. Is the card for sale or something?

Last I saw of Oriana, she was welded to a wharf in Oita, Japan memory could be playing tricks but I think she was painted pink. A sad sight anyway.

John T


----------



## MarchSkipper

trotterdotpom said:


> Interesting photo, but a curious post. Is the card for sale or something?
> 
> Last I saw of Oriana, she was welded to a wharf in Oita, Japan memory could be playing tricks but I think she was painted pink. A sad sight anyway.
> 
> John T


It is a maximum card from my collection . It is philatelic item having concordance between post card picture, stamp, and the postmark .

(for such a card , the postmark must be from a *Port* Post Office )


----------



## septiclecky

Very curious as Oriana didn't make her maiden voyage until December 1960


----------



## Old Se Dog

*oriana*

oriana at the breakers


----------



## MarchSkipper

Very sad end for a glorious vessel !


----------



## kewl dude

http://thegreatoceanliners.com/articles/oriana/

Quote

Upon her first visit to San Francisco on February 5th, (1961) the city council announced that the day henceforth would be known as Oriana Day.

Unquote

I was in San Francisco and read in the newspaper that the Oriana was due on its maiden voyage and would have an open house. So I went down there and wandered all over that clean white ship for five hours.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Wallace Slough

I remember running a Red Stack tug to assist Captain Jack Frost dock and undock her at Pier 35S in San Francisco. She was a beautiful vessel.


----------



## Rutts

My family emigrated on her from Southampton to Auckland leaving in February 1964 and arriving 4 weeks later in March 1964.
I travelled on her whilst she was based in Sydney in the early 80's and also 
joined her for her last transtasman crossing from Auckland to Sydney in March 1986 where she withdrawn from service. Did the same trip 10 years later on the new Oriana when she passed through Auckland on her first round the world cruise and maiden call into Sydney in 1996.


----------



## Loftybaker

I was a a baker on her in 1961,she was my home and a great ship for nine months, was paid off when she was taken over to P&O, where she went from a liner ,to a fun ship. Our jobs where taken over by Gonnese.


----------

